

Medical Emergencies In Space (1998) - ColinWright
http://chapters.marssociety.org/usa/oh/aero5.htm

======
tsotha
Astronauts won't be full members of the badass club until one of them does
this:

[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/03/antarc...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/03/antarctica-1961-a-soviet-
surgeon-has-to-remove-his-own-appendix/72445/)

------
neurotech1
NASA lost two of their finest Physician-Astronauts [3] (and 5 other crew) in
2003 on Columbia STS-107 mission.

I've heard that if a physician can pass the (NASA Class 2) medical and (Naval)
Flight Officer qualifications, along with respectable science and engineering
grades, their chance of selection as an astronaut is significantly "higher
than average". They've also selected civilian physicians as astronauts.

The Navy usually lets their flight surgeons fly in the back seat when
practical, although most are not mission qualified NFOs. Dr (Capt.) David
Brown was actually a mission qualified Naval Aviator, prior to astronaut
selection.

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Physician_astronauts](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Physician_astronauts)

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_M._Brown](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_M._Brown)

[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laurel_Clark](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laurel_Clark)

------
spiritplumber
[http://3dprint.com/38783/3d-printed-surgical-tools-
mars/](http://3dprint.com/38783/3d-printed-surgical-tools-mars/) I've had the
fortune to help test out a few things with the Mars Society - not much to
report there yet, although we can now 3d print a scalpel (including the blade,
yes).

I'm conflicted on releasing the design, as it's also a thing that can easily
be taken past a metal detector. Violence should stick to fists and bites.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HW70a6EmRUo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HW70a6EmRUo)

~~~
themartorana
So much awesome can be used for bad. Self-censoring is - sorry for this - what
the terrorists want.

I won't fault you for not sharing, but there are plenty of sharp things I can
buy [0] that won't set off metal detectors. I'd rather live in the slightly
less safe world of people not always being afraid.

[0]
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0017V1BFO/](http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0017V1BFO/)

------
fizixer
I'll just leave this here as a tribute:

[https://vimeo.com/113142476](https://vimeo.com/113142476)

------
laichzeit0
Always wondered what would happen if an astronaut got appendicitis? Almost
seems like a good idea for astronauts to get prophylactic appendectomies done.

